# Liquor Bottle i think



## JanieLee (Jun 24, 2013)

I found this awhile back is quite obvious it a Fleischmann's bottle but i cant seem to figure what the bottle was for. It Looks like a Liquor bottle but id love some help. Also it has an anchor with an H in it on the bottom along number D-247 and some others. Im sure it has no value but if it has even the littlest id love to know, and if you could tell me the meaning of the numbers and marking i'd be grateful! 
 Pictures Below :
 http://www.flickr.com/photos/97970700@N04/9127441261/
 http://www.flickr.com/photos/97970700@N04/9127441867/in/photostream/
 http://www.flickr.com/photos/97970700@N04/9129655862/in/photostream/
 http://www.flickr.com/photos/97970700@N04/9127443117/in/photostream/
 http://www.flickr.com/photos/97970700@N04/9127442927/in/photostream/


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2013)

It is a whiskey bottle, it was made between 1932-1964, a little history on the dating...

 http://www.bottlebooks.com/federal_law_prohibits_.htm


----------



## JanieLee (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow thank you! and im sure it isnt but it would happen to be worth anything would you think?


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2013)

Not really, it's a mass produced bottle, it might be worth a couple of dollars if it had it's original label... Don't let that discourage you from posting more bottles and asking more questions...[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello JanieLee,

 Your bottle was made by Anchor Hocking. It has no collector value. I'm guessing Forties vintage.


----------

